# Squadron Organization



## burcham8 (Nov 5, 2009)

Guys,

A first timer and my first post...

How were USAAF and USN squadrons organized in WWII? I know USN squadrons were eighteen planes before the war (6 sections of three); I don't know about USAAF pre-war. 

Anyone help with this? I don't seem to be able to find what I want on the web.

Thanks in advance for the help.

Marc Burcham
Lilburn, GA, USA


----------

